# Toro greensmaster flex 21 high hoc kit



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

How high can I mow with the high hoc Installed?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Up to 1 inch.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Up to 1 inch.


Perfect thanks


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

I have a Flex 2100 in line of sight w/ Subaru engine in great condition. However- i'm concerned this is almost a specialty unit for greens and not suitable for a home owner w/ its .3" HOC? Am I off base? Also, did I read correctly the reel is removable?


----------



## mein1080p (Jun 9, 2020)

Jbird95 said:


> I have a Flex 2100 in line of sight w/ Subaru engine in great condition. However- i'm concerned this is almost a specialty unit for greens and not suitable for a home owner w/ its .3" HOC? Am I off base? Also, did I read correctly the reel is removable?


Flex's go from 0.1 - 0.69. 
Yes the reel cutting assembly is removable just like the JD ecuts


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

@mein1080p 
That's interesting as I thought the Flex 2100 was limited to .3"


----------



## mein1080p (Jun 9, 2020)

Jbird95 said:


> @mein1080p
> That's interesting as I thought the Flex 2100 was limited to .3"


its bench HOC with a microcut bedknife...yes is 0.3. 
Higher specifically with the low cut bedknife (93-4264). That should allow you go 0.25 and up


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Just for clarity - the reel isn't removable in the same way as a Swardman or Allett.

The entire front assembly with the rollers, height of cut adjustment, bed knife and metal shroud around the reel is detachable from the chassis and engine.


----------



## KEDDturf (Sep 27, 2020)

I recently purchased a Toro geensmaster flex 21 and the mower seems to be moving way too fast. I have been researching for an adjustment and cannot find an effective one. If I adjust the throttle cable lower the reel speed slows down. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## tsmi23 (Dec 28, 2019)

Same question. Following.


----------



## gr0d (Sep 30, 2020)

tsmi23 said:


> Same question. Following.


Me too, just picked up a flex and had the same question. Although, i think ground speed is directly related to reel speed as to maintain frequency of cut. However, no one has confirmed that for me yet, but i think the slower reel speed and slower ground speed is by design.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Just wanted to confirm that I'm buying the correct high HOC kit. Is this it:

https://www.rrproducts.com/Bracket-~-High-HOC-~-5-1~~4-product15406?k=R110-7351

or is this it:

https://www.rrproducts.com/Bracket-~-Front-Roller-5~1~~4-Oal-product14558

They both say 5 1/4 oval and both of the pics look nearly identical, at least in their relative heights/size.

Also, do I need to purchase a longer bolt that goes down through top of the bracket?


----------



## gr0d (Sep 30, 2020)

ZachUA said:


> Just wanted to confirm that I'm buying the correct high HOC kit. Is this it:
> 
> https://www.rrproducts.com/Bracket-~-High-HOC-~-5-1~~4-product15406?k=R110-7351
> 
> ...


I just purchased mine and went with https://www.rrproducts.com/search?k=R106-4699 
although I can't guarantee its the right one until i get it tomorrow.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

gr0d said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to confirm that I'm buying the correct high HOC kit. Is this it:
> ...


Ok thanks. I had not seen that kit. Please let me know what you find when they arrive. If you don't mind could you measure the length of them?


----------



## gr0d (Sep 30, 2020)

ZachUA said:


> gr0d said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


Hey, The R106-4699 brackets are 6" long, 3/4" longer than the standard 5-1/4" inch brackets. The longer brackets should allow for another 3/4" in HOC.

The new brackets also accept the bolts attached to the standard brackets. You shouldn't need to buy anything else but the brackets unless you have an unusual circumstance.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

gr0d said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > gr0d said:
> ...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

gr0d said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > gr0d said:
> ...


Well hot dog I just measured mine and it already has the high hoc brackets. Oddly enough tho it seems like the max hoc I'm getting is about 1/2".


----------



## gr0d (Sep 30, 2020)

ZachUA said:


> gr0d said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


What diameter is your front roller?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

gr0d said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > gr0d said:
> ...


It's a 2" grooved roller. Do they make a larger one?


----------



## gr0d (Sep 30, 2020)

ZachUA said:


> gr0d said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


Yes, i have a 2-1/2" on mine. Would explain the diff in HOC.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

You guys got any follow up on this? I just located a Flex21 and it will need the (Bracket Kit - High Height of Cut (Set/2)
R106-4699). Just curious once you guys got it all setup and adjust what that adjusted your HOC ranges too? I am needing to get to at-least .5-1.25ish. Thoughts?


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

mein1080p said:


> Jbird95 said:
> 
> 
> > @mein1080p
> ...


@mein1080p do you need a high HOC kit in order to get a 3/16" - 1" with this bedknife or is it simply just the bedknife swap?


----------



## mein1080p (Jun 9, 2020)

you need the kit


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

mein1080p said:


> you need the kit


@mein1080p can you still use the groomer unit with a high HOC kit?


----------



## Texasputter (1 mo ago)

I just ordered the HOC kit for RR Producs, is there an install guide or is the install intuitive? Also does the HOC kit for RR Products come with everything to bring the cut to over .5”?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Just a quick question, why not go with a GM1000 over a flex?


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

uts said:


> Just a quick question, why not go with a GM1000 over a flex?


Flex allows you to remove the cutting unit from the traction unit for sharpening as required where the entire GR1000 needs to be brought in for the same work to be completed. At almost 300 lbs., it is just more cumbersome to handle if you don't have a truck or means of transport.

With a belt drive, the GR1000 is a simpler operation, and the flex is more complicated which can be more costly to repair if there is a failure.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I agree with everything you have said and apart from the ease of working on the reel I feel there is no other upside of a flex21 over a 1000. 

PS. I realized it's much easier to find a flex with a groomer though.


----------



## Texasputter (1 mo ago)

uts said:


> Just a quick question, why not go with a GM1000 over a flex?


I already purchased the toro so I need to work with what I have.


----------

